# Capping Amazonia with Sand



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It won't ruin your tank. Everything will be fine. Just know that sand will eventually settle beneath the Amazonia or you'll eventually have a mixed substrate.

You won't need to add root tabs, as your substrate is already nutrient-rich.


----------

